# I.D this



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

rhom or spilo?

Sorry i'm not the best photographer, the fish is verry skittish as well


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Sorry Derexan, you're not going to get a positive id on the fish with those pictures. You must get a clear flank shot of the fish (full side clear picture). Try snapping some more shots and eventually you'll get some good ones


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ya







that show the fullside of the fish


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm actually pretty suprised i could even get that shot.

He's the biggest p*ssy and is afraid of me


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

If you had to narrow it down, What would your guesses be?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

maby a brandi not sure what the other members think. sometime i hit it but some times i am way off


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

almost looks like a pygo...


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

He's definatley a Serra.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Derexan said:


> He's definatley a Serra.
> [snapback]1123744[/snapback]​


i know that its just not really defined


----------

